# Bicycle Heaven, Pgh. on Saturday



## Howard Gordon (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful weather, nice variety of bikes and parts.  People having fun!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 24, 2019)

THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 24, 2019)

Great photos.  Thanks


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 26, 2019)

Looks like a great time , thanks for taking the effort to share you pictures


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 26, 2019)

Was this in Penn. ?


----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes, Pittsburgh. Great photos, thank you.


----------

